# Rest in Peace - Mrs. Norton



## dbva (Mar 19, 2019)

Note received from Carol. Mrs. Norton passed away Feb 26.
Rest in peace dear friend.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sad news. I had not heard. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2019)

My sincerest condolences. HP?


----------



## dbva (Mar 26, 2019)

NYEric said:


> My sincerest condolences. HP?



Understandably, HP is heartbroken. Daughters are staying with him.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2019)

I should try to visit him this Summer.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 30, 2019)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2019)

I had posted about this and Tom Nasser further down early in March.


----------

